# Grenada Lake, MS Report



## Kingfish_1968

Just returned from our first trip to Grenada Lake, MS on last Thursday, Friday & Saturday 4/8-4/10. (About 60 mile south of Memphis, TN) As you can see from the pics, we had great success and have already booked a fall 2010 return trip! We used guide John Woods at a cost of $350 per day per boat, which was for two per boat. The entertainment value of our guides was worth that price alone! They truly are good ol' boys and all have placed very high in Crappiemaster & other tournaments through-out the years. He and his boys are good! (Phone: 731-334-9669) The weather on Thursday was brutal with an overnight temp drop of 20 degrees and 20+ mph winds which made for a fun, wet boat ride but we still managed 66 fish for the day! On Friday, the temperature climbed back to the low-mid 60s and the winds had settled down but the fish were more bashful so we only managed 60! On Saturday, the wind was gone and the sun had returned. The am bite was slow but after we moved up the river a ways, we started knocking on em hard with a total for the day of 80 fish. We now have crappie elbow! We managed several fish that were at or near three pounds and most were around two pounds. About half of the females had spawned. We caught them by slow trolling tube jigs with minnows "spider rig" style @ 3-5' in 6-7' FOW. Each of us were allowed three rods. Also, we were very impressed with the Mississippi on-line licensing service, the state park rental cottages and the boat ramps  we fish all over the Midwest and in Ontario and I think the ramps were the best weve ever seen. (It would be no problem to launch our own boat with our 40' RV) The cottages were clean and very reasonably priced @ $65 per night.

Well be back!!!


----------



## Abu65

I was on Grenad the weekend before that 4/1, 4/2 & 4/3 on a do-it-yourself trip. We didnt do as well as you guys. The crappie were in about 13 fow & we are not setup for trolling. But when we go back we will be for sure. I love it in that area. I use to go to Greenwood duck hunting but that was our 1st trip to Grenada. When you go back if you get the chance go to Greenwood its 28 miles west of Grenada & eat at the Crystal Grill. I promise you will not be disapointed get the gumbo, baked oysters & the ribeye. Hands down the best meal I've ever had. We went back down there this time its awesome. Those Grenada slabs are unreal alot of people dont relize that a crappie can get that thick. Its hard to beat Mississippi food, hospitality & crappie!!!! Abu65


----------



## Kingfish_1968

I'll be sure to check it out. Our next Granada trip is already scheduled for this October.


----------

